# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  My Current Goliath - Standard Bank Business Non-banking

## Darkangelyaya

Just had to vent - SO ticked off.

My dear, loyal Standard Bank has closed my business account without informing me in any way, because according to them, there was too little activity.
This happens when you fight a dread disease. 

There is little activity anywhere, other than staying alive.

It just so happens that I have recently received an order from a government client, where getting onto their system was tantamount to Hiroshima. Never mind trying to change your company's banking details.

So, I guess it's going to end up as a tug of war between the Government and the Bank (Snigger - that kinda puts a positive spin on it). And then we are going to see some real fireworks when the holding deposit from abroad for some heavy-duty equipment is paid. 

I reckon I can expect a call from a (we're not worthy, re-centralized) (gasp) bank manager soon. :Fence:

----------


## Dave A

Out of idle interest, how long was the account inactive for?

----------


## Darkangelyaya

> Out of idle interest, how long was the account inactive for?


32 Days, according to me, 42, according to them.
Was fixed though, but only after hellopeter complaint.

----------


## Dave A

Wow! That's not very long at all to just go pulling the plug  :EEK!:

----------


## Justloadit

From my experience, Nerdbank and Fruit National Bank wait 90 days before they disable the account.

----------

